# Minimum Aggregate Requied For Ayub Medical College



## kurasaki (Jan 1, 2016)

Hello everyone,
I am someone who is sitting out this year because being an alevel student i messed up my entry test last year. Currently my equivalence is 75% for o and a level combined. I want to know how much should i score to secure my place in ayub medical college and whether or not is it possible? Also revision tips for physics please. Plus I have been told that memorize every fact for entry test, ( scientist, their contributions, dates of discovery, boiling points etc)how true is that?
Someone who has been successful in etea,I will really appreciate you help here.
Thanks in advance.


----------

